# Frecuencimetro TTL



## Day19 (Jun 24, 2007)

Buenas ante todo gracias por sus respuestas soy estudiante de ingenieria electronica y nos dejaron hacer un proyecto de un frecuencimetro que cuente de 0 a 999 hz he estado intentando hacerlo con contadores, registros pero no puedo. 

Lo que he hecho es poner contadores(74193) que se reseten cada segundo, luego pasan a los registros (74194) y por ultimo a los decodificadores (7447), pero no funciona cual es el error hay? 

Si alguien me podria ayudar estaria muy agradecida


----------



## zaiz (Jun 25, 2007)

Day19, aquí encontré una página que tiene el diagrama de lo que buscas.

Como a media página hay un diagrama para frecuencímetro que cuenta hasta 999 hz.

http://www.ignaciocarranza.galeon.com




En lugar del 74194, puedes utilizar el 7475 que son registros tipo latch.
En este, la cuenta entra por las entradas de datos, pero no pasa a la salida hasta que reciba un pulso por la entrada E (enable). Así pasará la cuenta a los 7447 cada segundo.

Los 74121 son multivibradores monostables, que se encargan de enviar un pulso muy angosto cada uno. (Puedes consultar la hoja de datos del 74121 para que veas cómo se arma el monostable). Es muy simple, sólo se le pone un pequeño condensador de unos cuantos picos.
El primer pulso se va hacia las entradas E (enable) de los latch, haciendo que la cuenta pase al display y el segundo pulso va hacia los contadores para resetear la cuenta a 0.

El flip flop JK está conectado en configuración "Toggle", es decir, se mantiene alto durante todo un ciclo, permitiendo a la compuerta 7408 transferir lo que le llegue por la otra entrada durante un segundo completo. Y luego vuelve a bajar durante un segundo. Y el ciclo se repite.

El Led sirve para que avise cuando la frecuencia se pase de 999 Hz hacia arriba.

Pare el clock no necesitas más que un mv astable con 555 de 1 hz.

Para la entrada, ahí viene un 7414 "Schmitt Trigger", que es para "cuadrar" la señal que le llegue, pero debes tener cuidado con que la entrada tenga un  nivel máximo de 5 volts. Si no llega de este nivel, es necesario que la ajustes para que no se pase de amplitud.
Además puedes poner un diodo a la entrada para que no lleguen pulsos negativos al 7414, o tal vez un limitador con diodos zener. Eso ya depende de la inventiva de quien lo diseña.


A ver si te sirve ese.

Saludos.


----------



## Day19 (Jun 25, 2007)

Muchas Gracias por ayudarme hasta otra oportunidad saludos chau


----------



## asosa_86 (Oct 17, 2007)

que tal buenas tardes queria ver si alguien me podria ayudar y decirme como se conectan los 74121 y con ke fin. porque no entiendo muy bieen cual es el objetivo de multivibrador y con la conexion en ke entradas y cuales salidas, y cual es la configuracion que alcanza el ttl conectado de esa manera muchas graciaas.


----------



## Bionicman (Jul 2, 2008)

Buenas. Les comento lo que quiero hacer yo para el proyecto de tecnica digital. Es basicamente un frecuencimetro. Lo estoy intentando montar en el protoboard pero ni el contador ni el temporizador me funcionan o no se como probarlos. Entrando mas en detalle:

El contador es el 74ls393. Son dos contadores BCD en un mismo integrado. Tiene en cada uno, una entrade de clock, y un reset.
Los decodificadores son 4511, BCD a 7 segmentos (eso si funciona perfecto, probe cada numero y anda bien)
Para el temporizador tengo el 555, que se supone que de la forma que lo estoy conectando generaria un pulso de 1 segundo, cosa que al mandar ese pulso al reset del contador, le contador cuenta los pulsos en su entrada de clock mientras dure el pulso del 555, osea 1 segundo, por lo tanto el resultado es la cantidad de pulsos de la señal de entrada por segundo, que es directamente la frecuencia.

El problema es que por ejemplo, dejando de lado el 555, quiero probar el contador, pero no se como hacer, ya hice todas las conexiones, pero no se como hacer para meterle la entrada en el clock. Si se puede hacer con un switch, con un pulsador, si hay que ponerle un flip flop antes o como.

Si alguien me ayuda se lo agradeceria. Si quieren mas detalles de como hice las conexiones diganme. GRACIAS.

Ah el proyecto es para este viernes, y estoy un poco al horno


----------



## zaiz (Jul 6, 2008)

asosa_86 dijo:
			
		

> que tal buenas tardes queria ver si alguien me podria ayudar y decirme como se conectan los 74121 y con que fin. porque no entiendo muy bieen cual es el objetivo de multivibrador y con la conexion en que entradas y cuales salidas, y cual es la configuracion que alcanza el ttl conectado de esa manera muchas graciaas.




(Yo creo que el 74121 es para que haga el reset o el latch momentáneamente.)

Pero en la página donde lo viste puedes preguntar. Y después nos platicas aquí lo que te contesten.


----------



## cris-barney (Nov 30, 2008)

hola buenas compañeros necesito ayuda soy nuevo y me gustaria saber como le kito los rebotes a el 555 ya k al introducirlo en mi arreglo de flip flops se empieza a alokar y no cuenta bien ojala mepuedan ayudar gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 30, 2008)

Utiliza este circuito..! 
http://www.clubse.com.ar/download/pdf/montajes/nota64.htm


----------



## Mon=) (Abr 14, 2009)

Hola a todos!

Les platico un poco mi proyecto, tengo que hacer un reloj, y nos pidieron que usaramos el  74121  pero no se como hacer que mande el pulso a 1Hz, agradeceria mucho que alguien me pudiera decir.

Gracias!


----------



## zaiz (Abr 15, 2009)

El 74121 es un monostable, no envía hertz, sino ancho de pulso, tal vez quieres decir un pulso de 1 segundo.

La fórmula para el ancho del pulso es tw=0.7 Rext Cext


----------



## Mon=) (Abr 15, 2009)

Muchas gracias por tu aportacion =) 

lo armo y te digo como me fue

Gracias! =)


----------



## g_u_za (Jun 8, 2009)

hola estaba armando este diagrama del frecuencimetro pero quisiera que me dieras el dato de ancho de pulso que tienen que llevar los multivibradores para habiltar el 7475 y el reset del 7490


----------



## striker111 (Jun 23, 2009)

day19, oie man me podrias enviar tu diagrama a mi tema de proyecto de frcuencimetro domiciliario, ese de la pagina, la pagina ya no sirve creo.

porfavor man q yo stoy a medias con mi frecuencimetro.


----------



## striker111 (Jul 3, 2009)

genial estos post, me servira para terminar mi proyecto, jajaja me a costado ye s q no muchos saben como construir un frecuencimetro casero, solo con ttl, sin pic ni microcontroladores


----------



## ca3e (Oct 13, 2009)

yo lo estoy armando con un 74192 que es un contador asendente-desendente un 7447 de decode para los display. Y para la parte del reset un 74121. la frecuencia del reset viene dada por un flip-flop que duplica la entrada que esta dada por un 555, y luego se los conecta al 74121 en su funcion de multibrivador monoestable no redisparable. La comparacion para la frecuencia de entrada viene dada por una compuerta and de 3 entradas. el and censa la entrada del 555 (1hz) la del flip_flop y la de la frecuencia que se quiere medir. cuando lo termine lo subo. Pero si lo necesitan una explicacion esta en la pagina 356-358 del tocci.


----------



## 610v4n1 (Feb 6, 2010)

ca3e dijo:


> yo lo estoy armando con un 74192 que es un contador asendente-desendente un 7447 de decode para los display. Y para la parte del reset un 74121. la frecuencia del reset viene dada por un flip-flop que duplica la entrada que esta dada por un 555, y luego se los conecta al 74121 en su funcion de multibrivador monoestable no redisparable. La comparacion para la frecuencia de entrada viene dada por una compuerta and de 3 entradas. el and censa la entrada del 555 (1hz) la del flip_flop y la de la frecuencia que se quiere medir. cuando lo termine lo subo. Pero si lo necesitan una explicacion esta en la pagina 356-358 del tocci.



oye hermano sta bn tu explicacion, pero me podrias decir que es el tocci??


----------



## neos (Abr 15, 2010)

610v4n1 dijo:


> oye hermano sta bn tu explicacion, pero me podrias decir que es el tocci??



hola podrias subir o mandarme el circuito

buen dia



ca3e dijo:


> yo lo estoy armando con un 74192 que es un contador asendente-desendente un 7447 de decode para los display. Y para la parte del reset un 74121. la frecuencia del reset viene dada por un flip-flop que duplica la entrada que esta dada por un 555, y luego se los conecta al 74121 en su funcion de multibrivador monoestable no redisparable. La comparacion para la frecuencia de entrada viene dada por una compuerta and de 3 entradas. el and censa la entrada del 555 (1hz) la del flip_flop y la de la frecuencia que se quiere medir. cuando lo termine lo subo. Pero si lo necesitan una explicacion esta en la pagina 356-358 del tocci.



hola podrias subir el circuito o mandarmelo 

buen dia


----------



## neos (May 25, 2010)

alguien save como puedo conectar un display de cristal liquido al frecuencimetro??

es un  1JHD-162ASTN


----------



## ca3e (Jul 7, 2010)

jajajaja eso q no te lleguen los mensajes esta jodido jajaja
bueno el tocci es un libro de digital en realidad el nombre del libro es sistemas digitales principios y aplicaciones y el autor ES RONALD J TOCCI

Y EL CIRCUITO Q ARME PARA MI CLASE DE DIGITAL ESTA ACA


----------



## alfonzho (Jul 14, 2010)

disculpen no tienen un circuto simulado en work bench o circuit marker de un contador ya sea el 74192 que cuente en forma ascendente y al apretaar un switch empiece a contar descendente,porfavor ayuda que es  como proyecto final y lo quiere el viernes y no tengo ni idea de como hacerlo :S
se aceptan cualquier comentario positivo


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 14, 2010)

Hola alfonsho

Espero el adjunto sirva a tus propósitos

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## edgarmedina20 (May 19, 2011)

mm yo tengo una duda en cuanto a eso... ese frecuencimetro no podria a trabajar a mayor frecuencia porque en los datasheet aparece como que aguanta hasta mas de 40mhz si no me equivoco... 47mhz creo que eran


----------



## BKAR (Mar 2, 2012)

hola foro...
alguna opinión antes de implementar esto para un trabajo en mi uni?

la base de tiempo de 1Hz...ye veré si lo hago con el 4060 pero habia otro CMOS que te botara directamente 1Hz en una de sus patitas con un cristal de 4,194306Mhz(cierto no? ya que =2^22)
sin nesecidad de un FF ya qeu el 4066 con 32.768Khz tira 2Hz en una de sus patitas

y algun comentario sobre en la etapa de entrada de la señal, ya que los diodos clamp, tambien estan implementados internamente en los CMOS...
o alguna otra configuración recomiendan??

mmm he puesto el "seguidor de nivel"jeje esos NAND en serie por llamarlo asi, para que haga un pequeño retardo entre el RESET de los contadores y el CLOCK del Registro...
pero creo que están demas


----------



## BKAR (Abr 13, 2012)

si funciona!!!
si me funciono

pero el chiste es que no funciono en mi uni..en mi casa OK
creo que el generador de funciones de la uni andaba mal, pa colmo llegue tarde..al final no me puso nota:enfadado::enfadado:
toma en cuenta que hay dos pares de diodos en la entrada....ahora que lo pienso, elimina el primer par....


----------



## moninj (Abr 15, 2012)

BKAR dijo:


> si funciona!!!
> si me funciono
> 
> pero el chiste es que no funciono en mi uni..en mi casa OK
> ...



Yo lo monte la señal de reloj con un 555  a 1Hz y me funciona bien.


----------



## BKAR (Abr 16, 2012)

ahh que bueno...
yo pretendia usar la base de tiempo con un crsital de 32.768Khz
pero pro falta de tiempo use un 555 tambien, y lo ajuste lo mas cercano qeu pude a 1Hz con la ayuda de mi PC....era confiable hasta los 8KHz el frecuencimetro por lo menos


----------



## andersong2114 (Nov 20, 2015)

Buenas noches, yo en estos momentos me encuentro diseñando un frecuencimetro con ttl, pero tengo algunos problemas con lo que viene siendo la señal de entrada, y quería visualizar sus modelos de frecuencimetro para ver como puedo hacer esta parte, pero no se que programa utilizan para simular el proyecto, ya que extraigo los archivos y no se con que programa ejecutarla, el único programa de diseño de circuitos que tengo es el proteus la última versión.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 20, 2015)

El circuito de entrada para un frecuencímetro, es por lo general con un transistor FET de R.F. y dos diodos 1N4148 en antiparalelo como protección.

Mira la siguiente imagen para que tengas una idea.




​ 
Pero esa etapa en donde se encuentran los transistores, no la puedes simular con Proteus.
Por eso es que durante la simulación se inyecta una señal de onda cuadrada.
Tampoco es conveniente utilizar frecuencias elevadas de entrada en la simulación porque el simulador tardará mucho en procesar los datos.


andersong2114 dijo:


> no sé que programa utilizan para simular el proyecto, ya que  extraigo los archivos y no sé con que programa ejecutarla. El único  programa de diseño de circuitos que tengo es el proteus la última  versión.


También usaron Proteus, y si puedes abrir los diseños de versiones anteriores a la 8.X, pero debes seleccionar que abra los archivos *.DSN como archivos de diseño. (Design Files)
Ver el archivo adjunto 136250​


----------



## andersong2114 (Nov 21, 2015)

ca3e dijo:


> jajajaja eso q no te lleguen los mensajes esta jodido jajaja
> bueno el tocci es un libro de digital en realidad el nombre del libro es sistemas digitales principios y aplicaciones y el autor ES RONALD J TOCCI
> 
> Y EL CIRCUITO Q ARME PARA MI CLASE DE DIGITAL ESTA ACA



En tu archivo frecuencimetro simulación, que programa utilizas para simularlo?, estaría muy agadecido.

Disculpa no habia leido la respuesta, muchas gracias


----------

